# Units at Kings Land, Hawaii



## Pack My Bags (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a 3-Bedroom Premier unit reserved at Kings Land for 2012 and wondered if one unit is better than another (i.e., is one closer to the pool or have better views)?  If so, I can make a request for a specific unit.

I have stayed at Waikoloa, Bay Club, and Hilton Hawaiian Village several times in the past and have been a happy HGVC owner for many years.

Mahalo for any information!


----------



## greenwich3 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just got back last week from there and loved it.  Top floors have a better view and there was alttle noise on the bottom floor but nothing bad.

We stayed in building 2 and there is a pool as big as the HGVC Waikoloa at building 3.  I thought that was very nice.  None of the  pools were ever crowded.

Breakfast buffet is $12 per person which was reasonable for a Hilton.  Not as good as the hotel there, but half the price.  We also liked the Hawaiin Cafe in Waimea which is used a lot by locals.

They have an excellent musician by the bar about 4 nights a week which is also by the pool.  $6.00 drinks and the food was reasonably priced which surprises me at any Hilton.

We have also stayed at the places you did in the past and thought Kingland was the best, however the rooms weren't as nice as the HGVC.

Enjoy it, I am jealous!


----------



## mb_cik (Sep 8, 2011)

We are currently staying at the Kingsland at building 5.

Kingsland is laid out from west to east, with building 1 at the far west and building 11 at the east end. The buildings are numbered sequentially from west to east. The main lobby and super pool are between buildings 6 and 7. 

Buildings 3 and 4 are the closest to the smaller pool.

I believe all buildings have a view of the golf course, at least that is my guess based on seeing the buildings from the parking lots and google earth.


----------



## HatTrick (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Brkian (Oct 3, 2011)

Pack My Bags said:


> I have a 3-Bedroom Premier unit reserved at Kings Land for 2012 and wondered if one unit is better than another (i.e., is one closer to the pool or have better views)?  If so, I can make a request for a specific unit.
> 
> I have stayed at Waikoloa, Bay Club, and Hilton Hawaiian Village several times in the past and have been a happy HGVC owner for many years.
> 
> Mahalo for any information!



Just got back from Kingsland.  You are going to have a great time.  We had the opportunity to visit a 3br in building 5. It was identical to the 2br unit we had in building 7, except for the additional bedroom on the opposite wall (both bedrooms are on one wall in the 2br).  

As far as views/location:  The views are just about identical in every building.  None face the superpool directly (although 3 and 4 neighbor the small pool, which we didn't even venture over to see).  Building 5 and 7 are the most desirable since they are closest to the lobby/pool/bistro/etc.  Building 6 is vacant (it was built for sales/administration, but isn't being used for anything now).  Looking at the map posted above, building 1 is at the top.  

The only other factor is floor.  First floor units open to the grassy area between the building and the lava field / golf course.  If you have kids that like to run in the grass or want to cook regularly on the grills, then first floor provides easy access (but no enclosure to your patio space).  Floors 2/3 have the same sized balcony as the patio on floor 1, but obviously have railings.  We were on 2 and spent a couple night partially sleeping on the couch on the balcony (until a pesky buzzing bug finally drove us inside), something we wouldn't have done on the first floor.

(note: I just looked at that map again.  Notice how building 5 and 9 have blue end caps?  It is possible that those denote 3br units.  I'm not certain, but that would make sense based on my unscientific observations).


----------

